# Skidkings vbc lets roll ride pics - 3-9-13 ....awsome day!



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 11, 2013)

awsome day- the sun was out! Temp in the 50's ..prelude to spring..mount rainier.. Murry morgan bridge ..great ride ....28 riders ...great time   ...

                                                                      Gary j 
                                                                      skidkings vbc 
                                                                      tacoma, wn


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 11, 2013)

*More pics*



















more pics


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 11, 2013)

*Morrrrreeeee piccccccccccs*


















moooorrrrrreeeee piiicccssssssss

                            thanks for looking!


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2013)

Do you guys dance around in tutu's and ballet slippers reciting your girly rules in unison before each ride? In Portland, we ain't got no rules!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 12, 2013)

*A few moore pics*






a few moore pics .....


----------



## Boris (Mar 12, 2013)

In Portland when we have a code, we take a couple of aspirin, drink lots of fluids, and get plenty of rest. Before too long, the code is gone. Go ahead ignore me, I don't care. "Oh, it's just that pesky Marko. Just ignore him and he'll go away."


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 13, 2013)

*Marco*

Marco Marco Marco !  Yep up here it is known as FLUID DRIVE...Asprin falls later in the day ...So when do we get to see you ride your bike ? All the pics that seem to be posted from the Portland rides just show the bike in SLLEP mode ........................


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks like a fun time.....


----------



## Boris (Mar 13, 2013)

We picked up this chick on our last ride. Good thing we brought along a chair and spare balancing pole. Need more photos of anything?





Hey, it's not like everyone's beating down the doors, trying to get to your thread or anything.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2013)

Nice Volcano!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll second the volcano thing and also insert that rules are meant to be broken. Right?


----------

